# List: Slingshot Types



## NightKnight

We have quite a few experts on this site, and I am sure we can built a comprehensive list of the slingshot types that are out there. To add to the list please post the following(one type per post):
1. The name of the slingshot
2. Any description of it
3. At least one picture of it

As new types area added I will add the post to the Index below.

Type Index

[post='171']Wham-o Sportsman[/post]
[post='173']Dankung General Hunting[/post]
[post='178']Traditional Fork[/post]
[post='180']Milbro[/post]
[post='181']Folding Wrist-Supported[/post]
[post='176']Various Tex-shooter Designs[/post]
NOTE: This is not meant to be a list of the makes/models of slingshots, but rather the types. However, if you think that there is enough of a difference in a slingshot that has been posted and a similar type, feel free to post it.

Attachment Style Index;
Type Index

[post='173']Chinese[/post]
[post='173']Spanish[/post]
[post='173']Over The Top[/post]
[post='173']Mexico-Chinese variant[/post]


----------



## NightKnight

*Wham-o Sportsman*

This is a forefinger-thumb hold slingshot. It was made from wood, with vertically mounted flatbands and a leather pouch.


----------



## smitty

*The Dankung "Chinese" General Hunting*








Different styles of band attachment:

*"Spanish"*







*"O.T.T."*







*"Mexico-Chinese" variant*







I learned to make these slingshots from the great guys on our slingshot forums. Special thanks to Mel and Geko for their extensive knowledge and willingness to share ideas.
Hopefully we can post our homemade shooters right beside the commercial giants.Thanks also to Flatband and Tex-Shooter for their help.


----------



## smitty

After thinking about it, I think Joergs' designs qualify, along with other unique designs like Flatbands' Ergos, Tex-Shooters' extended forks and wire target frames,along with Bunny Busters', Wing Shooters' and many others. I hope they will post their designs with pics also.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Here are a few of my own designed slingshots. There are Dimes lying on the handles of my 3 favorite classics. Tex








By herriman at 2009-08-29








By herriman at 2009-08-27


----------



## NightKnight

*Smitty,*

Is there a name for the type you posted with the two points coming out of the handle? Also, do you mind if I split up your post so it just has one type per post?

*Bill, *

Do you have names for the different types? I would like to make this a sort of reference for people, especially people new to shooting.


----------



## NightKnight

*Traditional Fork*

This type is where slingshots started. It was the most commonly used variation of the slingshot during the mid-20th century. It had many variations in band and pouch style, and was generally created using a forked limb of a tree.


----------



## NightKnight

*Milbro*

The Milbro is a small, thumb supported, polished metal slingshot. The original model used square elastic bands, with a wooden wedge to fix them in place.


----------



## NightKnight

*Folding Wrist-Supported*

This type has been made by nearly every manufacturer. It generally has a plastic handle, high-gauge wire frame, and surgical tubing elastics. The elastics are generally attached to the pouch using the Chinese Handcuff, loop through method. The model in the picture is perhaps the most common, made by Marksman for decades. The originator of the design is purported to be called the Pocket-Rocket.


----------



## smitty

I just listed styles of band attachments from left to right. The second slingshot from the left is a variation of the leather loop called "Spanish Style", all I did was attach flat leather instead of a loop of leather. No Names except for style. Any way you want to use this info is OK with me. I wasn't even sure if I was understanding what you wanted, so tried my best to participate.


----------



## NightKnight

smitty said:


> I just listed styles of band attachments from left to right. The second slingshot from the left is a variation of the leather loop called "Spanish Style", all I did was attach flat leather instead of a loop of leather. No Names except for style. Any way you want to use this info is OK with me. I wasn't even sure if I was understanding what you wanted, so tried my best to participate.


And I am glad you did! I am actually going to add a second section to the Index called Attachment types. I will reformat your post a bit.

Thanks!


----------

